# Heureka Open 2013 (Finland)



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 16, 2013)

Yay! https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HeurekaOpen2013


----------



## Username (Aug 16, 2013)

Definitely coming! Going for 3 NR's 

Can't wait! Haven't registered yet because I don't have access to computer right now.


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 16, 2013)

Dat teamBLD.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh yeah! 

I will be there. Sub-1 3BLD will be my main goal 

But no 4BLD 

edit: oh, and I just noticed that I must leave 15 o'clock on sunday, so I REALLY hope we can do 3bld before that...


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure 3bld can be held early enough.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 16, 2013)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> I'm pretty sure 3bld can be held early enough.



Nice


----------



## Username (Aug 16, 2013)

Registered for all events! Can't wait for the comp  Will post goals later


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 16, 2013)

I guess I could post my goals...

Event: single/average
2x2: lol/lol
3x3: PB/sub-14
4x4: lol/lol
5x5: don't care/PB
6x6: sub-3/3:0x
7x7: sub-5/sub-5
OH: sub-20/sub-24
FMC: liek 40
bera: PB/beat Kim
miga: lol/sub-2
clock: destroy NR/destroy NR
teamBLD: UWR/win
Skewb: lol/win


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok my goals also 

Event: single/average
2x2: lol/sub-6
3x3: lol/sub-17
4x4: lol/lol (well maybe sub-1:30, but dont really care)

FMC: PB
3BLD:at least sub-1 preferably sub-50
MBLD: lol


----------



## Username (Aug 16, 2013)

Goals: 
2x2: lol/pb
3x3: Sub 11/Sub 12.5
4x4: Sub55/sub1
5x5: Sub1:55/Sub2:05
6x6: Make cutoff
7x7: Make cutoff
FMC: lol
Pyra: Destroy both NR's (sub3/sub4.7)
Mega: lol/lol
TeamBLD: win
Skewb: lol
OH: Sub 20/Sub 26
BLD: sub 1:15
Clock: Sub 11.5/Sub 12.5
Multi: 7+ points


----------



## Username (Aug 16, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> bera: PB/beat Kim



Good luck!


----------



## Username (Sep 1, 2013)

Less than a week to go! Can't wait!


----------



## Username (Sep 6, 2013)

the comp is tomorrow!!! D

I still haven't decided how many cubes I'll do in multi.


----------



## Username (Sep 8, 2013)

This was a fun comp 

Got both pyra NR's! Single is good, but average isn't that great. Also was really close to sub 20 OH single, and even closer to sub 10 3x3 single 

Too bad Niko DNF'ed clock :/

I failed multi so badly 

Gonna upload a few more vids soon


Waiting for results


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 9, 2013)

Time to review my goals: 

Event: single/average
2x2: lol/lol
3x3: PB nope/sub-14 got 14.10 so almost
4x4: lol/lol
5x5: don't care 1:36.17	/PB 1:46.77 both are PBs
6x6: sub-3/3:0x not even close
7x7: sub-5/sub-5 same as above
OH: sub-20 19.86/sub-24 22.86 better than I expected since I didn't really practice OH before the comp
FMC: liek 40 45
bera: PB nope/beat Kim lol
miga: lol/sub-2 Never doing this stupid event ever again.
clock: destroy NR 7.46/destroy NR f*cking DNFs
teamBLD: UWR lol/win yay...
Skewb: lol/win fail


----------



## Username (Sep 9, 2013)

Username said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: lol/pb
> 3x3: Sub 11/Sub 12.5
> 4x4: Sub55/sub1
> ...



2x2: lol/yes
3x3: Yes/yes
4x4: Yes/Yes
5x5: Yes/Yes
6x6: Yes
7x7: Yes
FMC: lol
Pyra: Yes/No(5.22 (NR))
Mega: Lol/lol
Teambld: Yes
Skewb: Lol
OH: Nope/yes
BLD: Yes
Clock: Yes/Yes
Multi: Lolno


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 9, 2013)

I was sick and couldn't come 

But congratulations to everyone who got NRs (or even just PBs  )
And special congratulation to username: you are now officially faster at 3bld than I am


----------



## Username (Sep 9, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> And special congratulation to username: you are now officially faster at 3bld than I am



I was waiting to meet you 

I'm sure you will NR, or atleast sub 1 next comp


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 9, 2013)

I dont think I will NR but definitely sub-1, hopefully sub-50


----------

